# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Lite Challenge Suggestion: Fire!!

## Coyotemax

I'm sitting here thinking for inspiration for a new map, and I started thinking about the gold challenge, and then thought why not get a bit more elemental with it.  I was about to start on something when it occured to me this might be a neat idea to toss out for a new lite challenge.

Similar to the Gold challenge, the idea this time is to have a theme of FIRE.  

Volcanic Castle with Lava Moat, Underground Magma lake, City of Brass, Elemental planes, Forge maps, campfire encounter battlemaps, Maps actually on fire...

I think this is a pretty neat idea.  Could use it for a regular challenge too, even  :Smile:

----------


## Gidde

I'd actually enter that one, since I'll soon be doing something along those lines for LadyTear's project anyhow.

----------


## Steel General

I like it...  :Smile:

----------


## Alfar

Not sure I'd enter, but it's a nice idea.

----------


## Redrobes

I think this might be more main challenge stuff. The lite thing is so that everyone with little experience can get in on the act. But I like the idea.

----------

